# e-collar recommendations



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

so i've tried forum searching and get piles of rubbish because every single thread where the word "collar" is mentioned comes up >_<

i need to purchase a new e-collar as the old innotek one i have had for years has crapped itself and the dog i am working with now is a little smart alec and i need to be able to remove the long line from him but still make things black and white... 

there are so many damn collars out there these days i really don't know what i should look at 

i really only need a one dog system, with low-moderate stim levels... i am borrowing a collar from my decoy for now and i am working this dog mostly on levels 1 and 2 (of 10) which i can't feel, going up to a 3 (slight tingling when holding collar) or 4 (definite tingling) when he is a butthead... 

i can get the sportdog models at a fair discount from one of the guys i train with, but i'm more than willing to look at other brands... 

fire away and thanks in advance!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Just addressing the search: When I used "advanced search" and the term _collar_ and specified that it be in the title (not "entire post"), then almost every return involves e-collars.


----------



## Charles Corbitt (Oct 24, 2012)

Dogtra is my preference, my 280NP has been going strong for bout 2 years.


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

Dogtra is my preference as well. I've had them for about 15 years and have yet to find one I like better (even though the pager function is more or less useless). 
I've heard nothing but good things about the Einstein collars, so I would consider them if I needed a new collar. 
I've only ever seen one sportdog model in use, so this may not be true of all of them, but it was spotty at best, sometimes connecting, sometimes not, sometimes working great, sometimes shutting off on it's own. Could have been just that collar though.


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

The Dogtra is a good training collar but has poor build quality as evidenced by the fact that at my club of the 25 members or so who were using the Dogtra about half failed within a relatively short period of time. 

Most of my club members have gone to the Einstein. I have the Sportdog 1825 which I like. It has a very good build quality and is easy to use, but not as versatile as the Einstien.So when I can afford another collar that is what I will go with . It is probably the best for more advanced training. You can set the collar so you have one button for low stim as well as a separate button for a correction level . Lance used it for a month and refuses to use anything else now. Even to the point where at work week (this past week) he would replace the handler's collar for his Einstein double box collar if he was at the controls. Both he and Gabi had bought brand new double box Dogtra's in the past 9 months and after testing the Einstein have abandoned the Dogtra's.


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

I've used the Dogtra 280 for a long time and love it. Also have used it for hundreds of clients with little complaints. I'm trying the Einstein 300 right now and have been very impressed and they have the best customer service


----------



## Kevin Barrett (Dec 16, 2009)

I have dogtra and tritronics I prefer dogtra


----------



## Peter Cho (Apr 21, 2010)

E collar used by Lance Collins. Einstein Pro
www.dogtrainerresource.com
This is a double receiver system, but as you will see, you can get single one as well.
I would highly recommend getting the thick hair contacts if you are getting single receiver. The doubles all come with thick hair long contacts.

Good luck.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I use Dogtra, (1900 ncp double box) and most everybody I know uses Dogtra. I just bought a new one, my old Dogtra double box lasted a little over 5 years, I probably could have sent it in to be refurbished, but decided to get a new one.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

I have had good luck with my Tritonics sport combo. I like the small size and the beeper feature, I use it for a "silent" recall.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Dogtra 3402 NCP I think? Double boxed


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Tri-Tronics Pro Series 100, 200, 500 or Flyway XL XLS, G2 or G3
dependable, reliable consistent. If you can't afford a newer model get a refurbished older model from the Collar Clinic


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Tri-Tronics Pro Series 100, 200, 500 or Flyway XL XLS, G2 or G3
> *dependable, reliable consistent*. If you can't afford a newer model get a refurbished older model from the Collar Clinic


I have been using ecollars for about 35 years and I think that those three things are the most important features an ecollar should have. My vote is for Tritronics.


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

I have a Dogtra 280, sportdog 1825, and tri tronics pro 100. I like them all but as for how I train, quality, and durability, Tri-tronics wins. The only bad thing is the the transmitter size. 

For me Tri tronics first, then Sportdog, then Dogtra. You can't really go wrong with any of them, really depends on how you train.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Tri-Tronics Pro Series 100, 200, 500 or Flyway XL XLS, G2 or G3
> dependable, reliable consistent. If you can't afford a newer model get a refurbished older model from the Collar Clinic


I really like my new Einstien ET400TS double and am a dealer for them now. But there is a lot to be said for the Pro series Tri-Tronics transmitters and how ergonomic they are to operate. There is no second guessing or fumbling with buttons. They are tactile, easy to press in the right places. Your timing becomes impeccable just because of that. The Einstein though has much nicer features overall though, though the transmitter doesn't have the same tactile feel as a Tri-Tronics pro model.


----------



## CORY LARSEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> I really like my new Einstien ET400TS double and am a dealer for them now. But there is a lot to be said for the Pro series Tri-Tronics transmitters and how ergonomic they are to operate. There is no second guessing or fumbling with buttons. They are tactile, easy to press in the right places. Your timing becomes impeccable just because of that. The Einstein though has much nicer features overall though, though the transmitter doesn't have the same tactile feel as a Tri-Tronics pro model.


Yes I like my double rec. Einstein as well. The transmitter is really nice once you get a feel for it. High quality all around.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

So does this Hawx e collar design make sense?

http://www.hawxdoggun.com/tech-pcwings.php


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

I recently bought an Einstein Mini 300. I am very happy with it. I think it is the best thing on the market for the money. It is loaded with some very nice features


----------



## Frank Bonomo (Jun 20, 2012)

Dogtra is prob the best bet. 280 (digital) or the 300. I sell lots of these every year and find less problems with non digital transmitters from them.

Einstein i tested a model they sent me..well over a year ago. I've been meaning to send it back. It is horrible. Continuous stim felt nice, but the nick button missed 1/2 the taps, and the remote was something Flava Flav and Al Sharpon would have worn proudly in the 80's next to their clock necklasses. Perhaps with these reviews they changed??? I don't know.. 

Hawx is awesome- I have them and love the buttons for my fingers. That said it is a strong collar, even with their new adjustments, I think it's too hot for a dog in the range you are talking about. 

Every single sport dog product I've ever owned has broken within 6 months. I just can't get them to work well long enough. That said once they do work they have some cool little collars.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

I use the dogtra 1900 .. have had them for quite a few years without problems .. I mined them off ebay for half the money of retail with good results. We did some totally unscientific tests on a few different models of tri tronics and dogtra ..our findings were the 1900 was the most consistent over varying distances and through various barriers ie trees, bushes etc.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> So does this Hawx e collar design make sense?
> 
> http://www.hawxdoggun.com/tech-pcwings.php


I'm not sure if it makes sense. To me the contacts need to make contact so the probes especially with a longer coated dog need to have a bit of pressure and length on them. I guess if the radius of the dogs neck fits the mold radius of that collar it would work just as well and as they hype it. But if the radius was off though, it could be worse than a normal receiver and you'd be fiddling with contact points unnecessarily and no further ahead.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

I have used Dogtra and Tri-tronics. It really depends on what you want... if you want something smaller and discrete and want to work at very low levels Dogtra.

But what I want is something that is reliable and consistent at all levels, every time! For me there is no doubt. Tri-tronics. Pro 100 and Pro 500. What I also like about them is there are 2 buttons, one for low... one for medium and you press both for high. It is not linear, so a high 2 would be higher than a low 3...
That comes in handy when you just need to bump up the correction instantly, than go back to low and medium. You don't have to stop... turn the dial and hope you find the right level, then turn it down again...

The most consistent corrections, IMO.

I recently bought a new dogtra double box... I was hoping it would function like a Tri-Tronics in terms of reliability and consistency. It does not. If you want something that functions like a Tri-Tronics, get a Tri-Tronics.


----------



## Peter Cho (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.dogtrainerresource.com/articles-and-publications.html

interesting articles on e collar and why you should strongly consider a double collar.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

If I went with the mini, because I have a small dog, what will I be giving up in terms of quality and features?

I recall I chose a dogtra product to fit my tiny dog's neck, I thought I was giving up higher corrections, which I didn't think my dog needed. I later found out on a thread here that the smaller models don't have the same quality of stim, components etc.... 

Seems like if you want some kind of pro model and good quality, it doesn't come in a small package?

"Lady Einstein" Pink or Leopard print](*,):roll:


----------



## Louise Jollyman (Jun 2, 2009)

Used tritronics for 10 years, can't beat quality, reliability etc, other folks have already mentioned. In the last year or so, I have started using double blocks on each collar.


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

Does anyone know how big and heavy the Einstein receiver is compared to the Dogtra's? I prefer the Dogtra 2300 over the 1900 because it is smaller than the 1900. Just curious how the Einstein compares in size to these two.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Peta Het said:


> Does anyone know how big and heavy the Einstein receiver is compared to the Dogtra's? I prefer the Dogtra 2300 over the 1900 because it is smaller than the 1900. Just curious how the Einstein compares in size to these two.


I had an 1800 Dogtra and it was big, pretty well a clunker on a smallish Malinois. The Einstein receivers for the TS-400 I have now are a lot smaller. The dimensions out of my manual are for the Einstein Receiver: 2.0”X1.5X1.1”, 2.4 oz. I've seen friend's 1900 Dogtras beside my Einstein I'd say they are very close no experience with the 2300 though.


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Geoff. At least gives me an idea of the size. Wish the receiver was a little smaller but so be it.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> If I went with the mini, because I have a small dog, what will I be giving up in terms of quality and features?
> 
> I recall I chose a dogtra product to fit my tiny dog's neck, I thought I was giving up higher corrections, which I didn't think my dog needed. I later found out on a thread here that the smaller models don't have the same quality of stim, components etc....
> 
> ...


The 300 TS you wouldn't be loosing any of the features of a bigger collar just some range. The receiver isn't much smaller than the TS 400 but it is 2”X1.5”X1” 2.4 ounce vs 2.0”X1.5X1.1”, 2.4 oz. Hardly enough to warrant anything really. Both Phin and Legend (for those that don't know are Jenn's dog littermates) are using the TS 400-2 with 2 receivers. I'd still recommend a TS 400 in your application Jenn just because I am assuming you probably would need that extra range in your line of work. 

I think Pika would enjoy Leopard print myself!


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I got the 400TS and I really like the size of the boxes. Really Really. Not a fan yet of the round transmitter, but love the small boxes compared to my Dogtra 3500NCP. Like a pound lighter. :grin: Just right on my smaller GSD. Frankly, I was thinking maybe the collar wouldn't be strong enough, would be like a pet dog collar. But I'd have to say so far, I haven't gotten the sense that I need more power.

However, was I supposed to get more prongs than just one set? I got two receivers and only one extra set of prongs.

Laura


----------



## Benjamin Allanson (May 2, 2008)

Tritronics for sure. Reliable. Great quality. Love being able to switch from low medium high without having to adjust anything. And the large remote doubles as a self defense weapon.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Benjamin Allanson said:


> Tritronics for sure. Reliable. Great quality. Love being able to switch from low medium high without having to adjust anything. And the large remote doubles as a self defense weapon.


sure does, especially if you have an older model, the metal ones, coated in rubbber...

BFT for sure...!!!!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Benjamin Allanson said:


> Tritronics for sure. Reliable. Great quality. Love being able to switch from low medium high without having to adjust anything. And the large remote doubles as a self defense weapon.


sure does, especially if you have an older model, the metal ones, coated in rubbber...

BFT for sure...!!!!


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

I have Tri Tronics Sport Basic G3 EXP. I love it, my only complaint is that I wish it were a little smaller.


----------



## Peter Cho (Apr 21, 2010)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> If I went with the mini, because I have a small dog, what will I be giving up in terms of quality and features?
> 
> I recall I chose a dogtra product to fit my tiny dog's neck, I thought I was giving up higher corrections, which I didn't think my dog needed. I later found out on a thread here that the smaller models don't have the same quality of stim, components etc....
> 
> ...


You do not give up anything, except power. Roughly the 800TS has about 20% more power over the 300TS or lady einstein.

The smaller ones 300TS or lady is Lithium polymer. This is the reason for its small size. *However, it has more than enough power*. In our club, we have two big male shepherds and one rotti on the 300 and lady.
The benefits are size. It is less than half the size because it its Lithium polymer. In cold temperatures, lithium performs better. I am talking about -15 degrees C. 

The 800TS are NIckel metal hydrdide. This means that they are more bulky. So, why would you ever choose this model? Again, power. If you work multiple dogs or you are the director in a club, you would need this one. It would be EXTREMELY rare to use the 100 level available. To say this collar is powerful would be most appropriate. 
Second, electrical engineers would suggest that nickel metal hydride batteries are more reliable. Third, e collars are just capacitors. The 800TS cycles or charges back ready for the next high stim faster than lithium polymer batteries. Is this relavant in training situations? Well, it you are doing TONS of continuous stim (teaching phase) and then want to block very undesired behavior INSTANTLY, the 800TS may work better. That is why I have the 800TS pro, the same as my training director, Lance Collins. having said this the people at our club never experienced loss of any power. 

The QUALITY of stimulation is equal between 300 and 800. 

 I have used sportdog, tritronics, and dogtra. PUT IT ON YOUR ARM AND GIVE YOURSELF A STIM. You will understand!!!!! The Einstein gives a deeper stim. and it will seem sharper. The head does not jerk around like a jack rabbit. I hated this about my Sportdog 1825. Again, if you are in a public area a dog with head jerking around may not be desirable. 

Here is the game changer. The biggest advantage of the Einstein collar, especially the TS series. Look, you are ONLY good as the timing of your stimulation. Lets say your dog is doing the blinds and you are teaching the blinds. You press continuous stim to teach the dog going to blind quickly turns the stim off. This is on low, obviously. Now, he is at blind six, wins the sleeve.....but outs SLOW and dirty. Why? many reasons. but if you had a BOOST button programmed to go above the threshhold the dog so he can be very clean on the out, the connection would be ideal. If you fidget around for a second to adust the stim level, you lost the moment. I see this all the time. This is the number one reason most trainers change over to Einstein. once you use it...........you cannot go back. 
LOL, worse possible would be if you just gave the same LOW level stimulation that you used for the teaching continuous phase of learning. THAT LOW LEVEL STIM WOULD CREATE MORE CONFLICT AND MAKE THE DOG LESS LIKELY TO OUT CLEAN. Again, this scenario is played out again and again. All you do is push the threshhold of the dog higher and higher until the dog just plain will not out!!!! Do you need a boost button? hell ya. 

On the topic of timing of stimulus and reliability of stim..........if you miss a stim when needed........animal behavior sicence has proven that this becomes a "small win", thus becoming a reward and would increase the instance of that unwanted behavior. You just made your problem worse. Now, that really sucks. That is the reason you need the double collar WITH A THICK FUR CONTACT. Added bonus is that the dog's collar does not have to be tightened so much that it chokes the dog, especially in summer.

here are some videos that may answer some questions.
http://www.dogtrainerresource.com/einstein-e-collars---us-customers.html

Finally, compared to the tritronics or dogtra, there is more frequency codes. The chance of you gettng your remote frequency mixed up with other collars is MUCH LESS with Einstein. That is not a theory. That is a fact. 

I hope I answered your questions. If not, please e mail. Thanks.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the further info.


----------

